# IMG specialist pathway



## ent doc (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, I am an Ent surgeon from india who is recently moved to australia with PR status. After 5 months of time spent in getting my qualifications verified by EPIC/AMC, finally applied for specilaist assessment with RACS. Would greatly appreciate views/opinions who have been through this process and share some light on interview structure. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ent doc said:


> Hi, I am an Ent surgeon from india who is recently moved to australia with PR status. After 5 months of time spent in getting my qualifications verified by EPIC/AMC, finally applied for specilaist assessment with RACS. Would greatly appreciate views/opinions who have been through this process and share some light on interview structure.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are resources on the net that might help, in case you haven't found any perhaps this is a starting point:
Get prepared for your medical specialist interview with one of Australia’s most experienced trainers.


----------



## ent doc (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## indraddoc (Aug 15, 2018)

hello..I am a radiologist practising in India. I have cleared the English exam..and want to pursue the specialist assessment pathway for Australia. can anybody guide me please.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi ent doc, what was your outcome from RACS assessment? Did you get partially comparable? We are in exact similar situation.. please reply.. Thanks in advance






ent doc said:


> Hi, I am an Ent surgeon from india who is recently moved to australia with PR status. After 5 months of time spent in getting my qualifications verified by EPIC/AMC, finally applied for specilaist assessment with RACS. Would greatly appreciate views/opinions who have been through this process and share some light on interview structure.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------

